# Elsa's Baby Blanket Pattern - crochet



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

For those who requested it.

I'll give directions for the original, the pictures of my version show a variation on the color pattern.

Use 3 colors of same yarn. (Ivory -A, Green-B, Peach-C)

With A, ch 101
Row 1. Sc in 2nd ch from hook and each ch across. Ch 2, turn.
Row 2. sk 1st dc, puff stitch into next dc
(Puff stitch. Do as for dc but leave the 3 loops on the hook, then repeat this through the same stitch 3 more times so there are 9 loops on the hook, yo and pull through all 9 loops.) *ch2, sk next stitch, puff into next* repeat to end of row, dc in last stitch.
Row 3 dc in each sc. Ch 2, turn.
Row 4 - 7. Repeat Row 3.
Row 8 - 13 Repeat Rows 2 - 7
Row 14 Repeat Row 2.
Row 15. Sc across in Color B, ch 2, turn
Row 16. Dc across in Color A, ch 2, turn
Row 17. Sc across in Color B, ch 2, turn
Row 18. Repeat Row 2 in Color C
Row 19 - 21. Repeat Row 15 - 17
Row 22 - 41. Repeat Row 2 - 21
Row 42. - 52. Repeat Row 2 to 14

Sc around entire blanket, do edging of your choice. I did dc, sl st around, it makes a neat edge but with a bit of the puff stitch look. You do it with the wrong side of the blanket facing you.

I know these directions are somewhat sketchy, if you have any problems please feel free to send me a pm.

Elsa's original 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-88820-1.html

My version
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-95172-1.html#1793023


----------



## lfedor (Jul 11, 2012)

How much yarn of each color do you need?


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

It is unusual and very pretty. Made my copy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

lfedor said:


> How much yarn of each color do you need?


I was using stuff from my stash so this is an estimate and I'm sorry I don't know yardage. You'll need about 3 skeins of the main color and one each of the other 2. The Bernat site lists 392 yards/skein. My skeins were probably close to this but they were seconds from a bargain bin so I can't be sure. I hope this helps. If you make it, maybe you can post here the yardage you use so others will know.


----------



## sandra hughes (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi I am sure i willl know the answer but what does SK mean? (at the beginning of row 2)


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

sandra hughes said:


> Hi I am sure i willl know the answer but what does SK mean? (at the beginning of row 2)


skip


----------



## celissa (May 21, 2012)

If 1st row is SC, and on 2nd row, you said to skip Double Crochet???? Am I reading this wrong????


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

celissa said:


> If 1st row is SC, and on 2nd row, you said to skip Double Crochet???? Am I reading this wrong????


You're not reading wrong, I wrote it incorrectly. I'm afraid I wrote this in a hurry and may have made some more mistakes. Sorry for any problems it is causing. It should read sk 1 sc, puff st in next, ch 2 repeat to end, dc in last sc, ch 2 turn.
Unfortunately, I can no longer go back to edit the original entry.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It is a beauty!

Thanks for all the hard work of posting the pattern.

Anita


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I like your version much better nice work I'm sure the baby will get much use out of it and then it can be handed down for the next generation. Happy Knitting


----------



## lindahart (Jan 8, 2012)

Beautiful, but what size hook and yarn?


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

lindahart said:


> Beautiful, but what size hook and yarn?


I think the Baby Coordinates is a sport weight yarn, I used a 5mm. hook.


----------



## lindahart (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you sooooooo much!! Love it!! Will be making one for upcoming grand baby.

fabiana


----------



## AuntGrannyD (Mar 8, 2012)

This looks gorgeous and will be a fun project for me to do for my potential grandchildren. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments...don't forget to put a notice on this thread when you post pictures of all these baby blankets to be.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I also love the pattern. 

I think this would also make a great lap blanket...just keep up with the pattern and make it a little wider.

Or you could make it smaller, with diff. colors, etc. and piece together 4 squares or rectangles to make it more of a throw, afghan, or whatever.

I think the magic comes from the combination of colors and texture.

Thanks so much for the beautiful pattern and pictures.


----------

